
Neural Network - miket
http://nxxcxx.github.io/Neural-Network/
======
dang
A thread from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8351962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8351962)

------
cpitman
Is there some combination of settings that will keep the simulation from
dieing out? Or is there some rule for signals propagate that requires them to
"move" across the graph and not return?

------
taneq
That’s pretty! What does it mean?

~~~
mamp
It’s a beautiful 3D game of life in the shape of a brain. I don’t think it
follows particular pathways.

------
beowulfey
I think an important thing to point out (besides the obvious fact that this is
more beautiful visualization than it is simulation) that helps put our brain
into perspective is that while this clearly seems very complex, it's only
~7000 neurons; the human brain has nearly _100 billion_. And that's not
counting the glial cells, which may or may not be involved with signaling too.

------
WilliamEdward
Is this accurate at all or is it just a pretty model?

Either way it's cool but i wish the author gave any sort of explanation.

~~~
andrepd
Obviously very much just pretty :p if this neuroscience stuff were as easy as
a cool browser toy we would have digital immortality by now.

~~~
shaki-dora
Click on “jsmol” under “Structure”:
[https://pdb101.rcsb.org/motm/164](https://pdb101.rcsb.org/motm/164)

(No, it’s not a complete brain simulation. But there is serious neurological
science done in cool browser toys)

------
imvetri
Bloody awesome! Thanks for sharing!

~~~
imvetri
Its a five years old project surfaced just now

------
rotub
That's really cool

------
m3kw9
Cool

